# "Million Dollar Baby"



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2005)

I finally saw "Million Dollar Baby" the other day on DVD. I thought the acting, storyline and atmosphere were incredible. Hilary Swank did an incredible job as the struggling boxer who begs Frankie Dunn (Clint Eastwood) to train her. Morgan Freeman was exceptional as well as Eastwood's gym facility manager. My favorite part was when the aging boxer played by Freeman took on a young punk for real (won't tell you who won as it would be a spoiler).

What did the rest of you think of this movie? I think it did a great job at demonstrating the great dividing line between amateur and serious professional contendor.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2005)

I for one thought the movie was a great. The acting was super and the plot was easy and real like to me anyway.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 26, 2005)

I thought it was *excellent*. Very well done. Fantastic casting and plot. I bought the DVD after renting it. I've already watched it a couple times.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 26, 2005)

I liked it alot and thought it was really well done, but have to admit I didn't think it was like the greatest thing out tere likr all the hype seemed to say


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet! I keep waiting for it to come to HBO.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet! I keep waiting for it to come to HBO.


Whether you see it on cable or DVD, it's definitely worth it. (IMO)


----------



## The Kai (Nov 28, 2005)

Great movie


----------



## Sam (Nov 28, 2005)

I definitely liked the movie. The ending, not so much.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought it was interesting.  Most of Eastwood's movies involve some kind of self-examination and realignment.


----------



## pete (Nov 28, 2005)

the ending was the only 'believable' part


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 29, 2005)

Brilliant movie, with way too many good points to mention. However, I still think Hotel Rwanda should've taken home the best picture Oscar.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 22, 2006)

I stayed away from this movie for a long time. Finally watched it on HBO the other day. I must admit, it was a good movie.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 22, 2006)

JMD said:
			
		

> I stayed away from this movie for a long time. Finally watched it on HBO the other day. I must admit, it was a good movie.



me too, except it was "Movie Central" I caught it on.  Really good movie


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 23, 2006)

I thought it was *excellent movie*. Very well done. Fantastic casting and plot.


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I finally saw "Million Dollar Baby" the other day on DVD. I thought the acting, storyline and atmosphere were incredible


 
Same here..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 23, 2006)

It was much better than I anticipated.  I'll watch it again.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2006)

I was particularly pleased with Eastwood's performance in this film. Yes, he's played a lot of crusty characters, but this performance had a bit of a different element to it, it seemed more genuine. I was expecting a character along the lines of Rocky's Mick and though there were parallels, I still see that performance as unique.

Hillary swank didn't disappoint, either.  Thought-provoking, imo.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm set up to tape it on HBO and am looking forward to finally seeing it. Alas, a newspaper article has spoiled any hope of a surpise for me.


----------

